# Keith Jardine to Strikeforce? UFC Cut Him.



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I guess it's official today the UFC released Jardine. I think he would be a great addition to Strikeforce.

Thoughts?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont think he will join Strikeforce, i think he will work his way back to the UFC.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I dont see a good future for Keith in MMA. He just doesnt have a chin and his last fight he just looked scared at times. Too bad he wasnt a wrestler as Greg Jackson could probably do something to help him then........

I like Keith and hopefully his acting career picks up. :thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I dont think he will join Strikeforce, i think he will work his way back to the UFC.


You can work your way into the UFC from strikeforce in theory (Kimbo, Shields) but I think Dana is pretty pissed with them right now and would probably want Jardine to fight in smaller shows unless he wants to face the wrath. Which is too bad considering Jardine's best bet to make a good wage between now and his theoretical UFC return is SF. I don't think Dream would have a lot of interest in him, but that's another possibility I suppose.

Any of the smaller shows, the pay is going to be totally dismal.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I don't think that it would be a good move for Strikeforce. If Jardine comes there and is successful, it really makes them look bad. Imagine if he goes there and beats guys like Babalu, Moussasi, or even King Mo. Jardine is a guy that has lost to guys who aren't even at the top of the 205 division of the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Loss*

Well look at all the UFC dropouts that are in Strikeforce right now!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well look at all the UFC dropouts that are in Strikeforce right now!


Dana liked SF back when most of them signed, though. They were like any other feeder organization. He didn't see them as much of a threat until they signed Fedor, that pissed him off.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Fedor*

That kind've was the last straw wasn't it?


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

I don't think SF should be worried about him coming in and beating their current LHWs. If they cant beat Jardine they don't deserve to be there anyway.
I personally think they should bring him in and put him against King Mo for a good pay day.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont see jardine ever being anything special in the UFC so I say yeah let him go to SF, they sure can use his name recognition for some much needed hype.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't see him getting past King Mo, Rafael Feijao, Mousasi, or Babalu other than those guys he'd pick apart the other LHWs IMO

Well wait a minute, Antwain Britts hands are sick heavy so he'd be a bad fight for Jardine.

I'd like to see him against Roger Gracie. That would be a good fight for both of them to be honest. 

Jardine defeating an up and coming Gracie would be huge for his carreer.
Gracie defeating Keith Jardine would be the same.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I don't see him getting past King Mo, Rafael Feijao, Mousasi, or Babalu other than those guys he'd pick apart the other LHWs IMO
> 
> Well wait a minute, Antwain Britts hands are sick heavy so he'd be a bad fight for Jardine.
> 
> ...


He could beat Babalu. He did beat liddell. I don't know about Moussasi or Mo. Feiajo is an unknown to me. I could see Jardine beating him, but to be honest Feijao hasn't been tested as much as he should be. We saw what Kyle did to him, but I don't know if Jardine can. I think it would be a good fight.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

I really hope that we don't see jardine in SF, I would hate to see him have to drop to that level.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't think he should go to Strikeforce. Maybe work some on smaller organizations and work his way back to the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Other Options*

Well this maybe random but maybe instead of going to Strikeforce he could compete in Bellator's upcoming lightheavweight tournament or DREAM's grand prix!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

why are some people suggesting that jardine will somehow rebound from his losing ways and go back to the UFC. what happens after he goes back? is he going to start beating the top level guys? Hell NO!

He's better off settling down in any org that will take him. If SF takes him then good for him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*UFC Rebound*

Yeah I dont think thatll happen either!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HexRei said:


> You can work your way into the UFC from strikeforce in theory (Kimbo, Shields) but I think Dana is pretty pissed with them right now and would probably want Jardine to fight in smaller shows unless he wants to face the wrath. Which is too bad considering Jardine's best bet to make a good wage between now and his theoretical UFC return is SF. I don't think Dream would have a lot of interest in him, but that's another possibility I suppose.
> 
> Any of the smaller shows, the pay is going to be totally dismal.


I think Dana would love for Jardine to get overpaid by strikeforce. It hurts strikeforce and helps out a good guy.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> He could beat Babalu. He did beat liddell. I don't know about Moussasi or Mo. Feiajo is an unknown to me. I could see Jardine beating him, but to be honest Feijao hasn't been tested as much as he should be. We saw what Kyle did to him, but I don't know if Jardine can. I think it would be a good fight.



He could be Babalu because he beat Liddell?

wow.. lol at your mma math.

Than that means that he can beat Shogun... Because Babalu has beaten Shogun.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I'd love to see the Deaner in SF, he'd get KO'd by Mousasi, but fights with Lawler, King Mo, and Babalu would be competetive.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> I think Dana would love for Jardine to get overpaid by strikeforce. It hurts strikeforce and helps out a good guy.


Maybe. I was referring to how Dana would feel if Jardine wanted back into the UFC, though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Dana*

Well how much would Jardine have to do for Dana to let him back in, which I still don't think is going to happen?


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Well I guess it's official today the UFC released Jardine. I think he would be a great addition to Strikeforce.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think he'll be a good addition for them, a lot of interesting fights for him there, he's a good level guy and maybe he'll see it as a fresh start, i've never been a fan of his style but see that he's a good level guy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Addition*

Yeah maybe he'll become a good challenger for King MO later on!


----------

